# Xmas Picture



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is one of the pictures from today. I will get the others Tuesday.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

great picture, how did you get them all to stay still?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

great shot!I have trouble with two seating in one place.LOL


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW that is a really good pic they are all sitting so nicely


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

daddysgirl said:


> great picture, how did you get them all to stay still?


The girls and Hootie were told to stay... as for Cruiser... well Santa has to hold his collar since he likes to bolt when he sees the camera...:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a great shot! I am in awe they are all so still!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You amaze me with your talent with dogs and camera....or maybe its your dog training that I should be awed over. Wonderful picture.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

The pic came out great. I can usually only get Nutty to sit still for a picture (when they know I'm trying). The furries look wonderful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, love the picture there so good. Wish I could get mine to stay just for one picture.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> You amaze me with your talent with dogs and camera....or maybe its your dog training that I should be awed over. Wonderful picture.


I wasnt behind the camera for this one.... 3 out of the 4 are pretty good with there training.. as for Cruiser well hes work.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Santa looks wonderful


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great. Santa has a handful of beauties there.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

where did you go to get that pic taken?? (I as well am very impressed!!!)


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

No picking on Santa Jill!! He was just wrestled by four goldens!! Chaos....to pretty little angels!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> where did you go to get that pic taken?? (I as well am very impressed!!!)


It was a Dirks fund fundraiser...and the photographer was awesome!!! LOL Yeah, Santa is a saint having to deal with the Missouri Crew :You_Rock_


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I didnt see you taken your 3 down there!!!!!!!! And im sure they would have been a bed of roses to deal with....lol....


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

that is the best picture ever, good dogs


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Which three....Jills or these kids


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

my pics never work!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Which three....Jills or these kids


I was referring to Jill's.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> my pics never work!!


Send them to me and I will post them.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

but it is suppose to be so easy!! LOL I cant get it! Ill keep trying!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Yahooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh You did it..... The grass is cut...lol.... I dont think my Maggs would like that, she loved the tall grass..lol


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is a Santa Picture with Kensie (Ginger)











Then another of the Missouri Crew


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes the Mags pasture was cut late summer! Sorry Mags, the pond is still there though!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are fantastic pictures of the Missouri Crew. Love that first one, they are all smiling. Santa must have been very patient with all the pups.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Yes the Mags pasture was cut late summer! Sorry Mags, the pond is still there though!!


I think she would rather have the pond..lol..... Cruiser is sporting his treat lips.... Love Kenzies pic.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so plz, they were good for Santa, love the picture's

goldengirlmags, Kensie doesn't look to sure about Santa, . but my she's adorable


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shot - they all look beautiful in their Christmas Bandanas!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If anyone remembers my foster Ginger, that is her renamed Kensie.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Pawsome pictures of all the Goldens...and Santa...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

lovely picture there Mary


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great shot! I love it! I can't wait to get one next year w/the baby... he'll be the one who won't hold still!

Stay is the key!!! I have gotten some outstanding photos and they're all because of 1) getting on the dog's level and 2) A rock solid stay


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Great shot! I love it! I can't wait to get one next year w/the baby... he'll be the one who won't hold still!
> 
> Stay is the key!!! I have gotten some outstanding photos and they're all because of 1) getting on the dog's level and 2) A rock solid stay


I agree... Gunna start working harder with Cruiser ... hes my bolter.....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome pic of them Mary!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Mary..... Jake wants to know if Cruiser can come over and play Frisbee!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

he would prefer Cruiser and Hudson though!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie loves frisbee......Cruiser to.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh gosh...I've been put on the spot to go take a picture of Hudson with a frisbee....someone find me a frisbee!!!! LOL Hudson would love to come over for a playdate :dblthumb2


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I hate to say it tho..I know Cruiser would end up in the pond.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

lol well Jake and Cruiser would meet the frozen pond together. Jake doesnt understand it!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> lol well Jake and Cruiser would meet the frozen pond together. Jake doesnt understand it!!


LOL>>> The big Doof would go flying on there....


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

great picture !


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

So perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> as for Cruiser well hes work.


But that's what makes him Cruiser!!! Ya just GOTTA love the guy!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

norabrown said:


> So perfect. Thanks for sharing.












Talk about perfect!!! Wow- now that sigee is perfect  Gorgeous pups


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How well trained your group are and how gorgeous!
I used to be Santa for GRRIN's Christmas pictures! It is fun but that Santa suit was nasty!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

aww that is a cute picture of the whole crew!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

If Dirks Fund needs a "chubby" Santa next year, I volunteer Fred. Let me know early so I can have him practice "Ho, Ho, Ho". He would be great with dogs but no rug rats.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> If Dirks Fund needs a "chubby" Santa next year, I volunteer Fred. Let me know early so I can have him practice "Ho, Ho, Ho". He would be great with dogs but no rug rats.


Well he would have to be a nice Santa since there were rug rats getting there picture taken with there pets.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great shot!.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, Hooties tongue is crooked, Mar...lol:
I love their pic, and Santa doesn't look too ruffled.
Sending a hug to Abbie on the table, ahaha


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! That is a great pic. What well behaved pups you have!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow not only are they all sitting pretty for Santa but they all have that big ole golden grin too. How'd you get them all to smile at the same time? That's a great picture.


----------

